# Frage zu Mozilla Firefox



## rainthanner (1. Nov. 2007)

Hallo, 

seit mein IE ständig und ganz von alleine fremde Fenster geöffnet hat, habe ich den Firefox als Browser. 

Nun sehen auf manchen HPs die Seiten wie folgt aus: 







es überschneiden sich Fenster. 


Muß man in den Einstellungen was ändern? Was? 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Chrisinger (1. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Mozilla Firefox*

Moin Rainer,

das Problem habe ich auch.....es gibt aber keine einstellung die das änder.. bzw kenn ich die nicht.

Du musst einfach die seite dann neu laden...(blauer Pfeil)

oder F5,dann geht es wieder........

LG chris


----------



## Silke (1. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Mozilla Firefox*

Hallo,
habe auch Mozilla, aber solche Probleme kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Kolja (1. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Mozilla Firefox*

Hallo Reiner,

bei mir sieht das mit Firefox genauso aus. Das Problem ist aber erst vor kurzem aufgetreten, sonst war es immer in Ordnung. k.A. warum, ein Update vom Firefox vielleicht?
Auf anderen Seiten ist mir das noch nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Conny (1. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Mozilla Firefox*

Hallo Rainer,

z.Z. kämpfe ich auch mit Firefox. Dein Problem hatte nur so lange die Umfragen in die Beiträge hineinragten.
Ich kann in Emails keine Links mehr einfügen und alle animierten GIFs gehen nicht mehr  
Wobei ich auch alles mögliche verhindert habe.


----------



## Dr.J (1. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Mozilla Firefox*

Hallo,

also ich verwende FF seit dem 1. Release und habe auch einige Add-On laufen, aber die Probleme, die ihr habt, treten bei mir nicht auf. 

Welche Versionen habt ihr denn am Start?


----------



## Frank (1. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Mozilla Firefox*

Hallo, 

kann es mit der Bildschirm-, bzw. Monitorgröße zusammenhängen?

Ich habe 17,4" Notebookdisplay und keine Probs.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Mozilla Firefox*

Auch ich nutze FF seit Urzeiten. Im Moment die 2.0.0.8. Probleme mit Webseiten hatte ich noch nie.

Auflösung ist bei mir 1680x1050 auf 22"

Habt ihr denn noch den Internet Explorer 7 mit auf dem PC ?


Uwe


----------



## Alex45525 (1. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Mozilla Firefox*

Hallo!
Auch ich habe keine Probleme. Benutze Firefox 2.008 in der Macintosh-Version unter Mac OS X 10.4.10. Kannst Du evtl. etwas (Browser) updaten? Welche Version benutzt Du???

Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Chrisinger (1. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Mozilla Firefox*

Morgen.............

so hab die lösung...

man muss den Cache ab und zu löschen..........

Extra-->Private Daten löschen--->Cache ein häkchen setzen(oder alle ander entfernen)---->Dann Private Daten löschen---->Seite neu laden....


LG Chris


----------



## Joachim (1. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Mozilla Firefox*

Öhm, Rainer ... Also ich würd mal fragen wollen, welche Bildschirmauflösung benutzt du? Derweil, wir die Vorschaubildgröße vor einigen Wochen größer gemacht haben oops und nix angekündigt   ) und die sich dadurch bei kleineren Bildschirmauflösungen etwas bedrängt fühlen und somit den Rahmen "sprengen"... 

Cache und Cookies löschen ist immer gut.   Den Browser-Cache sollte man (ist bei mir so) so einstellen, das er nach 1-7 Tagen geleert wird oder aber mindestens einmal täglich auf eine aktuellere Version der zu ladenden Seite sucht. 

Aja, ich hab auch Feuerfuchs 2.0.0.8 mit ein paar Addons ...


----------



## Kolja (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Mozilla Firefox*

Hallo,

ich noch mal. Ich habe Firefox 2.0.08 und immer die angekündigten Updates geladen. Bildschirmauflösung 1024 x 768. Leider weiß ich nicht mehr, wann das Problem aufgetreten ist. Wie gesagt, irgendwann war alles in Ordnung.


----------



## ~jens~ (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Mozilla Firefox*

HI,
hab auch den Feuerfuchs und keine Probleme. Bildschirmauflösung ist bei mir :1152x864.  Hab einen 19" Widescreen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Mozilla Firefox*

Mal ganz nebenbei bemerkt, es gibt ab heute die Version 2.0.0.9 vom FireFox


Uwe


----------



## Joachim (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Mozilla Firefox*

@Uwe
Danke - habs auch grad geupdatet ... 

@Andrea
Bei 1024x768 kommt es tatsächlich zu Problemen mit der Größe der Vorschaubilder im Portal - muss ich sie doch wieder kleiner machen ...  
Ich guck mirs noch mal an, vielleicht gibts noch ne andere Lösung. 

Allerdings "bemerkt" ihr das ja ziemlich spät...


----------



## Joachim (3. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Mozilla Firefox*

Moin,

Kommando zurück - sollte sich max. in nem scrollbalken äußern:

1280er Auflösung: Diese Auflösung nutze ich selbst, auf einem 18" TFT. (7 Jahre alt und bis heute keinen einzigen Pixelfehler! )
 

1024er Auflösung
 

800er Auflösung
 

Aufgenommen mit Irfanview unter WinXP und Firefox 2.0.0.9


----------



## Kolja (5. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Mozilla Firefox*

Hallo Joachim,

bei mir wird wieder alles richtig angezeigt, obwohl ich den Cache nicht gelöscht habe. Danke


----------



## Joachim (6. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Mozilla Firefox*

Moin Andrea,

büddesehr! (Aber ich hab doch gar nüx gemacht ...    )


----------



## Kolja (6. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Mozilla Firefox*

Hallo Joachim,

ist wohl eher "ein geht, geht nicht". Bei drei waagerechten Bildern ist wieder eine Verschiebung da. Na, für mich aber nicht schlimm.


----------



## Joachim (6. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Mozilla Firefox*

Na dann gibbet nur 2 Möglichkeiten - du besorgst dir nen größeren Bildschirm und nutzt ne höhere Auflösung   oder ich änder die Vorschaubildgröße in eine kleinere und kauf mir ne Brille  





Ich werd sie bei Gelegenheit mal verkleinern ...


----------

